# Biketouren Heiligenstadt



## benkraus (12. Juni 2003)

Servus,
ist jemand von euch schon mal eine der 3 Ausgeschilderten Touren in und um Heiligenstadt gefahren?
Gruss ben


----------



## amelius (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von benkraus _
> *Servus,
> ist jemand von euch schon mal eine der 3 Ausgeschilderten Touren in und um Heiligenstadt gefahren?
> Gruss ben *



Hallo Ben!

Schau mal da nach....  

Ein Thread  

noch´n Thread 

schon etwas älter.... 

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackpoint (17. März 2009)

Wer an GPS Daten zu den Touren interessiert ist findet Sie hier:
http://www.frankentracks.de/?p=138


----------



## mabi (17. März 2009)

toll, ändert aber auch nichts an der mäßigen qualität aller drei touren


----------



## Iconoclast1990 (1. November 2009)

Die Links Threads sind leider nicht mehr verfügbar.
Sind die Touren auch für Anfänger geeignet?
Laut dem Bericht im Fränkischen Tag sollens ja schöne Tourn sein.


----------



## Axalp (1. November 2009)

Absolut anfängertauglich. Ein Trekkingrad ist für die Touren fast besser geeignet als ein MTB.


----------



## Iconoclast1990 (1. November 2009)

Dann is die Überschrift "Frankens Antwort auf die Alpenpässe" im FT wohl etwas zu hochgegriffen XD


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. November 2009)

Naja, ein paar Höhenmeter kannste schon machen. 
Wenn du 1 und 2 kominierst kommste auf ca 75km und knapp 1700hm. 
Bei Teilen von 1,2 und 3 auch 100km+ und 2000hm+. Jeweils mit einem Abstecher hoch zu Greifenstein und Start in Litzendorf.

Gute Trainingsrunden finde ich.  Gut, Singletrails sind keine richtigen dabei aber trotzdem schön.


----------

